# What works best? separate shower or combined shower/toilet ?



## richyc

Hi, there are only two of us but we are thinking separate shower is good,im looking at buying either a b584 or b544.Is a separate shower a must?Do the combined units work?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## takeaflight

Hi never used a combined shower, but we that is my wife and I don't fancy walking onto a wet floor after one of us as used the shower and the other needs the use of the bathroom.

However a friend as a Hobby with a sliding arrangment and dose'nt think its a problem. 

As usuall with M/H's it's a compromise and each to their own.
My advice would be if poss try before you buy :roll: 
Roy


----------



## Rapide561

*Showers*

Hi

I have experience of both, so here goes.

Present motorhome has a separate shower - perfect. End of!

Previous one - a Compass had a combined one. There was a curtain that was SUPPOSED to stop everything getting wet through - but everything - loo, sink, loo roll etc seemed to get drenched.The plus point, however, was that as the whole "room" was the shower, the is room in this type of set up to shower a dog - should the need arise.

Russell

Edit - forgot to say the wet shower curtain seemed to stick to everything in sight.


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Showers*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have experience of both, so here goes.
> Present motorhome has a separate shower - perfect. End of!
> Previous one - a Compass had a combined one. There was a curtain that was SUPPOSED to stop everything getting wet through - but everything - loo, sink, loo roll etc seemed to get drenched.T
> 
> Russell


I'm with Russell on this one having also had experience of both. If you use the shower curtain it sticks to you and you still have to wipe down the walls, basin, loo etc. The manufactures put a sort of wipe down wall paper on the bathroom walls which does not seem to be up to the job. I always felt, on the rare ocassions that we showered in the old vans, that the water was soaking through into the wall somewhere.

This type of bathroom also tends to have the pull out tap which doubles as a washbasin tap. Not so easy to use and we found that water ran down the pipe and soaked the inside of the undersink cupboard.

The shower we have at present is very ingenious; plastic panels fold out and completely enclose you so the final clearing up in minimal.

No contest in my view IF you intend to use the shower.

G


----------



## cabby

Ah now this is one of my must have's in a motorhome. A separate shower is best, none of that having to wipe everything down afterwards.have found the circular ones with sliding doors restrictive and the doors cumbersome after some wear.so it means look for a square shower with folding doors, hopefully with 2 drains as well.plenty of light and an opening vent above.I always stand in the shower and pretend to wash, this will show if it is big enough, do get some funny looks. As an obvious point i do stay dressed. 8O 8O 
Are you committed to buying any particular make and model.as there are many varieties owned by many of us on here.
Hope this helps.

cabby


----------



## Damchief

I've used our 644 shower once in 5 yrs of motorhoming - and that was in the old one with the curtain. We have a '98 now and it has an interesting arrangement of sink moving/ door bits separating etc.. Can't tell you how good it is though!

I can't use it because I am too tall to fit under the showerhead properly (I'm 5'7'' - H is 6'), the pressure is pathetic, I invariably am always showering a child with me and there is not room for that in there, oh and H refuses to fill the tank to top because it's uneconomic to travel with, never mind the points about we pay for a campsite with facilities/ electric and don't wish to use our gas heating up.

I might well have a crack should we be away alone for a weekend (that's only happened once) when we would do smaller site, as we chose the bigger sites with facilities mainly for the kids' sake.

I know there's only 2 of you, so some of this logic may not apply. Just thought I'd share ...


----------



## Grizzly

Damchief said:


> the pressure is pathetic,.


That's interesting. I wonder if there is a setting you can adjust ? We find ours is very good indeed. We have a power shower at home and there is not a lot of difference given the size of head.

The only minus point with ours is that the single pillar control for the shower tap is easy to knock when you are cleaning up in the bathroom and both of us have soaked ourselves by accidentally turning it on as we stood up.

G


----------



## richyc

*thanks for the feedback*

Wow thanks for the quick feedback!  We will probably use campsites more often than not but will also be wildcamping on odd occasion,do you guys find that you use a shower very often,is it a must?

Regards

Richard


----------



## Suenliam

With the exception of an overnight afer the afternoon crossing in the carpark at Caen ferryport etc. we always stay on campsites. However, a separate shower allows us to make it into a wardrobe with hanging space, "tower" of drawers and big shoe boxes below. Ideal for us. If necessary (and it always is!) I can wash my hair in the washbasin and have a full wash without the shower. 

As with all thing motorhoming it is up to you how you use the space and in the end there will always be compromises.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly

We hardly ever used the shower in the last 2 vans ( part of the washbasin with curtain) as it took forever to dry up and put everything back and I worried that water was seeping into the van walls. We use this one a lot more.

It does depend on other factors than whether you're on a campsite ! Is it wet and cold outside ? Are the showers on the site well heated in cold weather? Are they good ones, clean and with plenty of space to keep things dry and hang things up ? Is there likely to be a queue ? Do you want to simply get clean or stand for ages under hot water and unwind the knotted muscles ? Do you have all the hassle of buying tokens ?

Only you can decide ! If it's simply keeping clean then a basin of water and a flannel kept our not-so-distant ancestors sweet for weeks !

G


----------



## pippin

In my experience *any* shower that uses a curtain is a no-no, whether at home, hotel or motorhome.
The curtain will *always* stick to you in its cold and clammy way.

We shower every night in our Hymer VAN522.
It has a combined shower, washbasin, toilet arrangement but it has a swing wall that keeps the rest of the kit dry. Perfect!

Takes just a couple of seconds to wipe the floor after showering, noithing else needs drying.


----------



## 2kias

For us a seperate shower is a must. We never use campsite facilities and we also shower every night. Can't see the point of lugging a shower around if you don't use it. Means you will probably have to have a larger MH though!

Avoid one with a curtain like the plague!!!!!!!


----------



## RichardnGill

Ours is a separate shower and it has hardly been used for showers since we had had it. It is ok to shower in though, but it make a better area for dirty washing etc. and as there is normally 4 of us it can get quite full.


Richard...


----------



## bobandjane

A separate shower is a must ....We have a swift kontiki 650 with rear bathroom, its like having an ensuite you close the door. Separate shower with folding door, toilet sink and a wardrobe and even a pull out washing line to hang your towel up. It all depends what you want. We have a full cooker which we like, others are not bothered about an oven. Some want a fixed bed and a garage, we don't. Just have a look round and see what ticks the most boxes and that will be the best one for you! 
Good luck bobandjane.


----------



## 96299

We`ve got a seperate shower in ours,and it is no hassle at all.One of the things that sold the van to us.

steve


----------



## peedee

Firstly, I would not be without a shower. Even if you use sites there will be times when you need it. We currently have a separate one and it is also used as a store, mainly for things that come out when you night stop, like the 
front screen cover. It is also useful for hanging you wet weather gear in and you don't have to bother about where it all drips. 

The above said I would like to go back to a combined shower and toilet, there is far more room and a good one is like a wet room and is no trouble at all
to mop down. I mop down a separate shower anyway. The big advantage is saving of space and you can also sit on the loo and shower if you are none too steady on your feet, hic.

peedee


----------



## geraldandannie

We have a combined shower / toilet, but the shower has a curved shower door, to match the curved shower tray.

We quite often use 'posh' sites with shower blocks, and use them. However, when we do use the van shower, it's very very good. The rest of the bathroom stays lovely and dry.

Our previous motorhome had a shower room / toilet, which meant we had to dry out the room after we'd used it. Our current motorhome makes life so much easier.

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

We have the same shower as Gerald....we love it,but we don't use it at the same time!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davesport

I've a Hymer 644 with a combined shower/loo. I used it to shower only this afternoon after a spell on the mountainbike. I would say it's probably not as convenient as having a separate shower but it's still dead easy to use. Swing back the sink close the door & slide the partition across. There plenty of room & I'm over 6ft tall. 

I suppose there's advantages both ways. I could have had a separate shower but would have lost out on the size of the fixed bed. Considering there's 12 litres of water in the boiler you're never going to be in the shower for long. I spend a maximum of 5 to 6 minutes in there. I spend 8 or 9 hours in my kip though so it seemed like the sensible option to me. 

Dave.


----------



## Grizzly

I get the feeling we're all talking about slightly different things here.

When I talk about separate shower and loo I mean in the same room but with a partition that can be pulled across somehow ( NOT a curtain) to keep the wet area separate from the sink and loo. I don't mean 2 separate rooms with a loo in one and a shower in another. I know some MHs do have this but not many I think.

G


----------



## timbop37

I have experience of both and I must say that the separate sower was better. However, our current, combined shower/toilet area is pretty good. Unlike Russell's, our toilet, etc, keeps quite dry when the curtain is round.

For us, the smaller bathroom makes a difference as the overall length of the vehicle is only 19'. Also, it is ideal for our disabled daughter to sit on the toilet whilst being showered. I was very difficult to do when she had to stand in the separate shower cubicle. As others have said, it's horses for courses.

Tim


----------



## taildj

We have had both. We have also got a 584. We use the shower on the 584 a lot and it is very good, easily cleaned and doesn't wet everything else. We did have a combined toilet/shower in an earlier vehicle. We never used the shower for all the reason mentioned in previous posts. Whatever you choose I hope it meets your requirements


----------



## teemyob

*Shower*

Hello,

Showers & Toilets Vary a lot. One combined unit may be very useful and another useless.

We have a fairly big bathroom, thats how it was with the van. A large bathroom was not a requirement on our list. The shower is within the bathroom, but is a self contained shower. If used by a couple, wife could shower, hubby could shave. It is very nice.

However, I think for the small amount of time a shower gets used, on sites for example it sometimes never does get used. I would rather have a smaller bathroom and the space allocated to living.

Any help?

Trev.


----------



## jhelm

*Hymer Shower*

Just did our first trip in the 644 C, I like the smaller bath as it gives more space for other things. But I'm wondering if there are tricks from experience. Seems the main problem is the wet floor after the shower. Drying it produces and a soaking wet towel or rag and not place to put it. If left we water is tracked all over the place. Not really a big issue.


----------



## annetony

I would prefer a seperatge shower and toilet, ours is combined and it takes ages to dry of after a showerf, its also so small you come out with bruises after using it :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## teemyob

*Shower*

Hello,

Ask yourself these.

In comparison the total time you spend in the Motorhome, how much of that is spent in the bathroom?.

Where is that space best put to use?.

Easy,
Trev.


----------



## jhelm

I agree that the best use of the space is for other than the bathroom. The Hymer setup works well in that the rest of the bathroom stays dry.


----------



## 109481

*Rapido 7065+ end bathroom*

Have a look at the new Rapido 7065+ 
It has a transvers rear bathromm with separate shower and loads of room (and an illuminated soap dish!)
Happy wheels
Skimbo


----------



## Boff

Hi,

as our Motorhome "career" :wink: started with renting vans, we had the opportunity to test all possible solutions (separate shower cubicle, combination with curtain, combination with folding/moving partition, combination without partition, no shower at all) in practice. 

As a result, when we set out buying our own van, "separate shower" was on the very top of our requirements list. Says everything.

Having said that, it is of course a different story if you mainly stay on camp sites, use their facilities, and consider the onboard shower only as an "emergency option". But for us, being enthusiastic wild campers and yet enjoying a hot shower in the morning, only a separate shower would suffice. 

BTW, the separate cubicle can also be (mis)used as a "wet locker", e.g. for drenched clothing or water sports utensils, and still the loo is available. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 110456

*Re: What works best? separate shower or combined shower/toil*



richyc said:


> Hi, there are only two of us but we are thinking separate shower is good,im looking at buying either a b584 or b544.Is a separate shower a must?Do the combined units work?
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Hi

One of the best things we liked about our B584 was the seperate shower area within the bathroom. Being able to close the glass door & keep the water away from the rest of the Bathroom was a boon to us.

We looked at this when we exchanged last year to our new Hymer home.

Thai


----------



## Superk

Changing down from a 33-foot RV one of the things I was anxious to retain was a separated shower to avoid those clammy curtains, wiping down the toilet , washbasin and walls - couldn't face it. In our last trip stayed at 70 places, only used site showers twice. Enjoy home comforts. The bathroom is at the rear across the van excellent separate sized shower to the left, bog central, nice good-sized vanity to the right - and all in a 5.64-metre panel van. Can always use the shower for hanging wet clothes or storage during journeys.
Keith


----------



## richyc

Its been a while!  Ended up buying a hymer b654 earlier this year after years of ponder! Best thing ever we love it.Heading off to Tarifa kitesurfing this winter for a couple of months ;-)
It has separate vanity unit and sink outside the shower and toilet area.Shower has a proper screen and toilet swivels to give a full size shower its perfect.Plenty of room and I reckon we made a good choice.


----------



## dawnwynne

*Re: Hymer Shower*



jhelm said:


> Just did our first trip in the 644 C, I like the smaller bath as it gives more space for other things. But I'm wondering if there are tricks from experience. Seems the main problem is the wet floor after the shower. Drying it produces and a soaking wet towel or rag and not place to put it. If left we water is tracked all over the place. Not really a big issue.


That's an easy fix. Our first motorhome had a combined shower toilet and I simply used one of those window cleaner rubber things. Just pulls the water right into the drain, job done. No wet towels.

However our new mh has a separate shower and I love it, would choose that over the other one any day.


----------



## StephandJohn

We have a combined shower and loo with a panel that detaches from the door and slides along to keep the loo area dry. We wouldn't be without it due to the varying degrees of coldness and cleanliness of campsite showers.


----------



## teemyob

*Shower*

Hello,

We always use the motorhome shower, hardly ever site showers.

It is nice to have a large shower room, but so long as you have one that works, thats all that matters to us.

So if you have to compromise with a small shower (you only spend a small time of your time away in the shower). Then does it matter?

TM


----------



## peterthebruce

As a researching Hymer-owner-to-be I have found this thread really useful and well worth the subscription to this forum. Thanks folks. We are thinking of a B584 and part of the decision was the separate shower. we caravanned for years without using the shower more than once or twice as the wet, clingy curtains were a turn-off. I like the idea of a wet store area - as a runner I always have wet stuff handing around. Thanks again. All I need now is the lump sum and the right 584!


----------



## raynipper

I'm with Superk on this. We have been spoilt with large RVs that all had dedicated one piece shower cubicles and a separate loo. 

We chose this Hobby 750 as it was the best compromise in a Euro Shed. Everything except the damn curtain in the combined shower/loo is very good and managable. 

I have never used any public shower facilities in 29 years of motorhoming but this curtain just could swing it.

But the benefit of a large toilet cubicle where you don't have to sit bolt upright with your nose against the door would always sway me towards the combined option.

Ray.


----------

